# erste Frühlingsanzeichen



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Jan. 2020)

Hi,

man merkt es wird demnächst wieder Frühling.
ein Entenpaar sucht im Ort schon am Lösch- und am Mühlteich - an meinem versuchen sie es zum Glück nicht-  nach einem Plätzchen zur Familiengründung 

und im Garten wird wieder das erste Grünzeuch munter

erste Helleborus foetidus haben mit dem blühen angefangen
die erste __ Strauchpfingstrose fängt wieder mit dem Laubaustrieb an
und auch __ Alpenveilchen-__ Narzissen zeigen Laub


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Jan. 2020)

Bei uns treiben die Trollblumen aus.....
und der Mauerpfeffer beginnt in den Pflasterritzen auf der Terrasse zu blühen - heute fotografiert!


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2020)

Bei mir machen die Amseln so ein komischen Tanz. 
Kraniche troeten aus der Ferne. 
__ Frösche sind aufgetaucht. 
Osterglocken sind 3 cm aus der Erde gekrochen. 
__ Magnolien verlieren ihre Blüten Schalen. 

Zwei Monate zu früh, würde ich sagen.

Winter ist nicht mehr. 

Nur noch etwas Frühling, dann voll Sommer, ab November Schmuddel Wetter, das wars.

Richtiges Eis und Schnee sind wohl passee .


----------



## Anja W. (23. Jan. 2020)

Bei uns ist die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit ausgebrochen. Die Meise hat erst gefressen, sich ein wenig geputzt und dann den Schnabel ins Gefieder gesteckt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2020)

jetzt gehts draußen aber los

die ersten Elfenkrokuse in der Wiese haben offene Blütchen
__ Schneeglöckchen sind kurz vorm öffnen
bei den __ Iris reticulata Hybride "Katherina Hodgkin" zeigen die Blütenknospen auch schon deutlich Farbe an den Spitzen - die ersten werden wohl in 3 Tagen aufblühen wenns weiterhin so mild bleibt
und auch etliche der ganz ordinären Osterglocken haben schon Blütenknospen ausgefahren

MfG Frank


----------



## laurgas (9. Feb. 2020)

ich hoffe,dass es nochmals schneit,damit die natur noch ein paar wochen ruhen kann.


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> ich hoffe,dass es nochmals schneit,damit die natur noch ein paar wochen ruhen kann.


 nein bloß nicht, dann gibt es auch frost und in den ganze  Bäumen schießt der Saft schon ein. Der __ Flieder steht schon kurz vorm aufplatzen.
Dann wäre ja alles kaputt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Feb. 2020)

Bei mir blühen Christrosen und __ Schneeglöckchen, und die kleinen violetten Krokusse stehen auch schon in den Startlöchern. Und einige meiner Rosen haben einzelne Knospen, aber das geht schon den ganzen Winter so. Ich muss morgen mal schauen, was die __ Märzenbecher machen. Und bei meinem Nachbarn blühen die __ Winterlinge. 

Meine Magnolie ist voller Knospen – ich hoffe, dass sie dieses Frühjahr mal keinen Frostschaden bekommt …


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Meine Magnolie ist voller Knospen – ich hoffe, dass sie dieses Frühjahr mal keinen Frostschaden bekommt …



Du musst sie auch mal im Winter Gießen. 
Frost-Schaden kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Feb. 2020)

Naja, die Frostschäden passierten bislang immer, wenn die Blüten schon geöffnet waren und dann noch mal Nachfrost kam. Das hat doch eigentlich nichts mit Gießen zu tun, oder? Aber in diesem Jahr ist es bei uns auch so nass, dass ich vermutlich gar kein zusätzliches Wasser mehr in die Erde bekomme …


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2020)

Aber das sind auch kein Frostschaden.
Aufgeplatzte Rinde und abgestorbene Aeste ist Frostschaden.
Blüten kann man mit Wasser verweisen, dann wird nicht so schlimm (wie bei Obstbäume).


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Feb. 2020)

Ach das ist interessant! Verstehe ich das richtig – Wasser auf die Blüten sprühen, wenn sich Frost ankündigt? Und das Eis schützt dann die Blüten?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (10. Feb. 2020)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frostschutzberegnung


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Feb. 2020)

Danke Gisela!


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Feb. 2020)

Inzwischen blüht bei uns schon einiges - __ Iris, __ Krokus, __ Schneeglöckchen, __ Winterling, Hamamelis - es sieht nach einer zeitigen Frühjahrsblüte aus.


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2020)

Langsam gehts aufwärts


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. März 2020)

Endlich wird's Frühling!  Da häng ich mich doch gleich mit ein paar Frühlingsgrüßen mit ran.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2020)

Hi,

Montag war ich mal im Rhein-Main-Gebiet.verschiede Aquaristikläden abklappen

dort blühten schon __ Schwarzdorn, wilde Vogelkirschen und Stern-__ Magnolien

MfG Frank


----------

